# My Tag's Bleeding When Wet



## GRFXARMY (Apr 23, 2007)

I just got my first design in on my shirts the other day. When I was at work today water from the ac unit got on them, then I noticed that the red ink was now bleeding pink into the shirt around it. I dont know what to do, I have done every shirt I have in this. I have transgloss heatpress material I can try over my tags, maybe that will stop them from bleeding when wet. Also I have the black opaque material, maybe I will have to do that over all my tags, and relabel them all again. Any ideas or suggestions?


I bought the best material I could find, and I did the printing instructions, dropped the DPI of the print, and use standard quality so too much ink would not be laid on the transfer.


----------



## GRFXARMY (Apr 23, 2007)

Sorry, I should have posted this under Heat Press section.


----------



## GRFXARMY (Apr 23, 2007)

I test washed the shirts with spray and wash and the ink stains are now out. IDK what to do with the rest of my shirts because I dont want to wash them before I sell them.


----------



## GRFXARMY (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok, Ive been testing on my bad batch I already had, they all seem to wash out with warm water and scrubbing. So I think Im good on releasing the shirts, because the washing machine will def. take it out during the wash, if I can do it with my hand and a wash cloth.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

How are your tags made?

The FTC requires them to last a long time, so you may want to be careful with how you create your inside labels.


----------



## GRFXARMY (Apr 23, 2007)

They are heat transfered in from Best Blanks, I was scrubbing them really hard to see if they last and they didnt mess up at all. I dont think I will have a problem there.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Profit Clothing said:


> They are heat transfered in from Best Blanks, I was scrubbing them really hard to see if they last and they didnt mess up at all. I dont think I will have a problem there.


If the ink is bleeding, I think that may mean there could be some longevity problems with the label.


----------



## GRFXARMY (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah, that makes sense Rodney, Ill put my shirts through some more wash cycles and see if it starts to fade out.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

They're required to last "the useful life of the garment". So a heat pressed tag on a screenprinted shirt is a problem because the tag will die long before the shirt. On the other hand if both the front print and the neck label are the same print method, they should (theoretically) last the same amount of time.


----------

